# Monitor Issue



## StCuth (Dec 3, 2009)

Hello TSF Users,

Got yet another problem, my 24" HD ready monitor has stopped working, entirely. It's switched on at the wall, however the red LED light does not show, nor when I hit the power button does it respond, nor do any of the other buttons on the monitor work. I have tried 3 separate sockets in the house, none of which have solved the problem. I have changed the fuse in the plug of the monitor countless times, no luck. I have also plugged it in, and attached it to 3 other computers, no luck. Can anyone please shed some light? As it's INCREDIBLY frustrating when you've been so used to using a 24" to go back down to a 17" monitor, :upset:.

Any help, or idea, or suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, :smile:

..


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Just where is this fuze, in the plug, the cord or back of the monitor?

Has replacing fixed it in the past?

Please be sure that you have read a very important sticky:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f278/danger-please-read-405439.html

BG


----------



## StCuth (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi BasementGeek,

The fuse is in the plug itself, which I have replaced several times. I have read the sticky and fully understand, I've changed countless fuses in the past. And this is the first time the error has occurred, so I can't answer whether it'll have fixed it if the problem had happened before.

Thanks,

..


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

I am a little confused here.

If you have had to replace the fuse several times that means something is drawing to much power. I am assuming that your are using exact replacement fuses.

There most likely another fuse inside the monitor some where or another component has failed. 

I know you say you are in the UK, I am US, but in the US we never see a fuse in a plug. Except maybe miniature Christmas tree lights.

BG


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

in the UK plugs are fused for the appliance whilst also a fuse or breaker is also in the fuse box for the "circuit" of sockets.

to see if the fuse is blowing / blown ..check the mains cable ( if it's removable) on another similar low power device.


----------



## StCuth (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi Done_Fishin and Basement Geek, thanks for the reply's. Done is right in saying that over here a fuse can be found inside the plug, which I've replaced many times. I'm currently at work but will try doing so as soon as I get back, thanks mike.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

were you just trying the fuse "in case" it had blown ?? or had it i fact blown ?? 
Don't forget that you should check the connections from the wiring inside the plug. Make sure that there are no strands floating around loose & able to short to another wire / connection.
Make sure that all three wires are properly connected under the screw retainers, that there is no insulation under the screw that might stop good connection from happening. The Old advice of " up to but not touching" regarding wire insulation and screws holds good here.

the cable colouring should also be Green/Yellow to the top centre pin, Brown to the fuse and Blue to the bottom left, as you look into the plug from the "opened" side.

Also, double check that the plug is pushed firmely into the back of our monitor. i have seen too many techs bring back Monitors that work perfectly well on *MY* workbench that didn't appear to work at the customers premises. they just picked it up and brought it in without checking.

one final thing to check is whether the monitor might work from another socket on another circuit or try plugging a portable lamp into the socket to ensure that the switch in the wall socket is functioning properly. If that is not working .. just double check that the fuse breaker in the fusebox is still "ON"


----------



## StCuth (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi Done_Fishin, The cable coloring is as you've stated, the screws are firmly in place and there is no insulation trapped as far as I'm aware. I have tried many different sockets inside the house, none of which have worked 'WITH THIS APPLIANCE ONLY' Fan's, lamp's..even the TV I tried works fine in the sockets i've tried. The fuse breaker is ON, and I have checked that the connection both to the back of the monitor and to the socket are firmly in place. 

Thanks,

..


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

> were you just trying the fuse "in case" it had blown ?? or had it i fact blown ??


We are dead in the water here without you answering this question.

BG


----------



## StCuth (Dec 3, 2009)

I apologies... I couldn't understand the wording or grammar. And Yes, I was just just trying 'in case' it had blown.

Thanks,

..


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

As my colleague states .. we need to know!! :grin:

if the fuse blows each time you replace it, we have a serious monitor problem
if it hasn't blown we may just have a simple yet almost as serious issue to solve.

thanks for confirming all the other points I asked above.
Now we sit at the fork in the road awaiting this last little tidbit of information.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

sorry we were posting at the same time :lol:

possibilities are cable faulty, not fitting properly or power supply not functioning inside monitor.


----------



## StCuth (Dec 3, 2009)

I suspected it was a faulty cable. However, I'm unsure of where to purchase a new one from, is it a 'universal cable' I'm looking for, a 'One cable fit's all' So to to speak, or do I need to buy a particular cable from the company I purchased the monitor from? 

Thanks,

..


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

just so that we are on the same wavelength here 

we are talking about the mains cable that runs to the monitor 

something like one of these that are for the UK market

http://www.tvcables.co.uk/cgi-bin/tvcables/b/Plasma-TV-Power-Lead.html

most monitors that I have seen use this type of connection.

http://www.tvcables.co.uk/cgi-bin/tvcables/10m-power-cable.html










that cable is 10 meters though and I doubt you'd need one that long. your local electrical store should sell them. 
Borrow one from and / or swap one with another appliance though to see if your lead is working or has problems. 
If your lead is good then we'll be talking faulty power supply board or fault on another board that stops your power supply from running.


----------



## StCuth (Dec 3, 2009)

I understand I need a 3 pin power cable, but the 3 pin power cable is plugged into a separate adapter. Should I have told you this earlier? It's just sprung to my mind...

Thanks,

...


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Have you run the checks mentioned earlier on this power adapter ?? 

Does it give you power? 
Does it power other equipment? 
Can you check that the Monitor power cable is working, by trying it on other equipment?


----------

